# Write access denied in Photoshop CS6



## Pedros (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I am sure this question has been asked before, but I have been unable to find it on the Forum. When I take an image into Photoshop from LR4 via <Command - E> and then I try and save it <Command - S>, I receive a warning stating "Write Access Denied". Is there a setting I need to change on my Mac OSX 10.8.2 or in Photoshop to rectify this? I would appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Pedros, welcome to the forum!

Where's the original file stored?  That sounds like some kind of permissions issue.


----------



## Pedros (Feb 6, 2013)

*Checking Permissions*

Thanks Victoria, I think you may be correct. After a little more research, I have discovered that the "Folder" of photos is on a LaCie external hard drive with "Read Only" permission. I am currently moving the folder to another location on my "Desktop" to see if this solves the issue. I will let you know.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep, that sounds just right Pedros.  And if the desktop works ok, changing the permissions on the external should fix it.


----------



## Pedros (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for your interest Victoria. I have moved the "Folder" to the "Desktop", and all is working fine now. I am working with LaCie to change permissions on the hard drive. I only stumbled across this Forum when trying to solve my issue, and I must say it is a valuable resource for any Lightroom user. Well done to all Contributors.
Regards,
Pedros


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad to hear it Pedros - we're always pleased to help.


----------



## odelljc (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello, first time posting to the forum.  I am also having a problem with Photoshop not having write access to save a file.  However, when I quit out of Lightroom, PS saves the file just fine.  This is a new problem that just started yesterday.  I have had no problem saving in PS when Lightroom was open before yesterday.  I just downloaded LR 5.2, but haven't installed it yet.

My iMac is running OS 10.8.5 and the image files are stored on a PC server.  Again, the only time I have a problem with write access is when I save in PS while Lightroom is open.


----------

